# Fangempfehlung Ostsee-Lachs – ICES veröffentlicht Quoten für 2023



## fishhawk (28. Juni 2022)

Hallo,



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Insgesamt hat sich die Lachspopulation in der Ostsee seit den 1990er Jahren *sehr positiv *entwickelt





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> wird der *Lachsbestand* in der Ostsee (fressende Fische im Meer) auf* 1–1,5 Millione*n Tiere geschätzt.





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die *Gesamtfänge* haben sich von ca.* 1,2 Millionen*. Lachsen *im Jahr 1990 *auf etwa 145.000 Lachse im letzten Jahr reduziert


Also im Jahr 1990 betrug allein der Ausfang 1,2 Mio Lachse im Jahr.  Jetzt wird der Gesamtbestand, der in der Ostsee lebt,  auf eine ähnliche Zahl geschätzt.

Das soll dann eine sehr positive Bestandsentwicklung sein.

Hab ich da einen Denkfehler oder stimmt da was an den Zahlen nicht?


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Juni 2022)

Hi,
es kann auch sein, dass man im Jahr 1990 so einen Raubbau betrieben hat, das in den 1990er Jahren der Bestand ziemlich im ... war.


----------



## Hafenkante (30. Juni 2022)

Moin,ich befürchte es ist eh zu spät: heute stirbt der Dorsch und morgen sind es Meerforellen und Lachse es ist ein Trauerspiel


----------



## fishhawk (1. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


punkarpfen schrieb:


> es kann auch sein,


Die Möglichkeit besteht natürlich, aber aus den im Artikel genannten Zahlen, geht das nicht hervor.



Hafenkante schrieb:


> und morgen sind es Meerforellen und Lachse


Bei denen können die Angelvereine / Gewässerbewirtschafter zumindest mehr Einfluss auf die Fortpflanzung und Bestandsförderung  nehmen als beim Dorsch.

Davon profitieren zurzeit auch die Lachsfänger auf der Ostsee.

Wobei m.W. auch einige organisierte Trollingangler freiwillig Gelder für Wanderfischprojekte an den Ostseezuflüssen spenden.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. Oktober 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> _Pressemeldung_
> 
> 
> *Die deutschen Angelverbände schlagen die folgenden Regelungen und Maßnahmen für den Ostseelachs im Jahr 2023 vor:*
> ...


Heute wurde ein Baglimit von einem Fisch mit abgeschnittener Fettflosse beschlossen. Danach muss die angelei eingestellt werden, kein C&R nach Erreichen vom Limit.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Laichzeit schrieb:


> kein C&R nach Erreichen vom Limit.


Wundert mich nicht.

Wenn selbst der Vorsitzende des Schleppanglerclubs massive Zweifel äußert, dass  beim Trolling gefangene Lachse eine  akzeptable Überlebensrate hätten und  auch der DAFV die Zahlen aus Kanada massiv in Zweifel zieht. Auf welcher Grundlage sollte die Politik das dann erlauben?


----------



## silverfish (18. Oktober 2022)

Was ist denn mit Meerforellen oder Hechteschleppen ? Muß man da auch aufhören wenn ein Lachs gefangen wurde ?
Seitdem dieses F  im DAFV ist wird nur noch Politik gegen Angler für Fischer gemacht.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Oktober 2022)

Für Angler, die Wert auf Nachhaltigkeit und Waidgerechtigkeit legen, hat sich mit dieser Regelung das Trolling auf Lachse de facto erledigt.



silverfish schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Meerforellen oder Hechteschleppen ?


Da würde ich meine Hand auch nicht für ins Feuer legen wollen , dass sowas von manchen nicht als Ausrede vorgeschoben wird.

Am Brombachsee wurde  früher von so einigen Spezialisten  auch nur dann "auf Seeforelle" geschleppt, wenn Hecht und Zander Schonzeit hatten.  Ob jemals eine gefangen wurde, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2022)

Hört vielleicht nicht jeder gern, aber verstehen kann ichs schon. Hilft halt nix wenn der Bestand am Boden ist und dann noch weiterhin C&R darauf betrieben wird bei dem wieder ein hoher Prozentsatz stirbt. Das ist halt kein Fliegenangeln auf 35cm Forellen.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> wenn der Bestand am Boden ist


Das scheint er aber ja  nicht zu sein, wenn die Infos im Eingangstext zutreffen.

Die Bestandsdichte sollte für einen waidgrechten Angler bei der von Dir geschilderten Problematik aber eigentlich eh keine Rolle spielen.


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2022)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Das scheint er aber ja nicht zu sein, wenn die Infos im Eingangstext zutreffen.


Wo steht das? Rießig scheint der Bestand nicht zu sein. 



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Die Bestandsdichte sollte für einen waidgrechten Angler bei der von Dir geschilderten Problematik aber eigentlich eh keine Rolle spielen.


Problem ist waidgerecht sind die wenigsten Angler. Nur weil man beim Foto den Fisch möglichst schonend behandelt ist man noch lange nicht weidgercht und man darf halt nicht vergessen mit Lachtrolling wird dort oben Geld verdient....


----------



## MarkusZ (19. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Wo steht das?


hier:



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> auf 1–1,5 Millionen Tiere geschätzt. Insgesamt hat sich die Lachspopulation in der Ostsee seit den 1990er Jahren sehr positiv entwickelt.



Aber auch bei gutem Bestand würde ein waidgerechter Angler vermutlich nicht auf Zuchtlachse schleppen, wenn das Risiko dabei Wildlachse zu verangeln so groß wäre wie von DAFV und Bootsanglerclub beschrieben.



Seele schrieb:


> Problem ist waidgerecht sind die wenigsten Angler.


Wenn Du das so wahrnimmst.  Kommt vermutlich auch auf die Kreise an, in denen man sich bewegt.



Seele schrieb:


> mit Lachtrolling wird dort oben Geld verdient


Deshalb finde ich diese Regelung auch nicht wirklich optimal, denn wer will, kann so lange auf Lachs schleppen bis er einen Zuchtlachs entnimmt.
Wenn die Wildlachse tatsächlich so stark in der Überzahl sind, könnte das eher kontraproduktiv sein.

Ein Lachs und dann Schluss wäre da evtl.  besser.

Das können die Angler von der Küste aber sicher besser beurteilen.


----------



## Seele (19. Oktober 2022)

Das lässt aber doch noch lange nicht auf einen guten Bestand schließen, lediglich eine positive Entwicklung




MarkusZ schrieb:


> Wenn Du das so wahrnimmst. Kommt vermutlich auch auf die Kreise an, in denen man sich bewegt.


Ich sehe es halt live am Wasser wie mit den Fischen umgegangen wird. Teils um möglichst viel Publicity zu erzeugen oder einfach aus Unwissenheit. 



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ein Lachs und dann Schluss wäre da evtl. besser.


Hab ich ja gesagt oben, ein Lachs und dann kein C&R mehr. Wobei man auch realistisch bleiben sollte, an nem Lachs ist in der Regel ne Menge dran. Bei EIGENgebrauch reicht das lange.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Ich sehe es halt live am Wasser wie mit den Fischen umgegangen wird


Persönliche Wahrnehmung, das habe ich ja geschrieben.

Ich würde auch nicht völlig ausschließen, dass Du insgesamt recht haben könntest.

Totzdem würde ich mir nicht zutrauen, alle Angler in Deutschland also auch die boardmember hier  pauschal abqualifizieren zu dürfen.

Bei den Lachsschleppern dürfte es weniger die Einstellung sein, sondern auch technische Gründe haben.

Trollingboot mit hoher Bordwand, Seegang, 12-Ender der erst eingeholt werden muss etc. etc.  .

Ob beim Versuch nen Zuchtlachs zu fangen dabei mehr Wildfische aus den gefährdten Flüssen verangelt/entnommen  würden als bei 1 Lachs und Schluss, wird von Thünen anders gesehen als vom DAFV und Bootsanglerclub.

Ich tendiere da eher zu den Praktikern, aber das ist nur Gefühl.  Expertise hab ich mangels eigener Erfahrung da nicht.


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2022)

Das war natürlich auch nie so gemeint


MarkusZ schrieb:


> Totzdem würde ich mir nicht zutrauen, alle Angler in Deutschland also auch die boardmember hier pauschal abqualifizieren zu dürfen.


----------



## MarkusZ (20. Oktober 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Das war natürlich auch nie so gemeint


Du bist wahrscheinlich nicht der einzige, der  Sachen schreibt, die er anders meint als sie klingen.


----------

